# Canon EOS M5 Manual Available for Download



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 13, 2016)

```
<p>The manual for the soon-to-be-released Canon EOS M5 is now available for download via Canon USA. You can <a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/eos-m-series-digital-cameras/eos-m5-ef-m-18-150mm-is-stm/eos-m5-ef-m-18-150mm-is-stm#manuals_tab">Download the manual here</a>.</p>
<p><strong>Preorder the Canon EOS M5:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Canon  EOS M5 Body: <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1281373-REG/canon_1279c001aa_eos_m5_mirrorless_digital.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2cXfxRm">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICAM5.html?KBID=64393">Adorama</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-eos-m5-mirrorless-digital-camera-body-only.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a></li>
<li>Canon EOS M5 w/15-45mm f/3.5-6.3 IS STM: <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1281375-REG/canon_1279c011aa_eos_m5_mirrorless_digital.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2cXfxRm">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICAM5K.html?KBID=64393">Adorama</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-eos-m5-mirrorless-digital-camera-with-ef-m-15-45mm-lens-kit.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a></li>
<li>Canon EOS M5 w/18-150mm f/3.5-6.3 IS STM: <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1281376-REG/canon_1279c021aa_eos_m5_mirrorless_digital.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2cXfxRm">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICAM5K1.html?KBID=64393">Adorama</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-eos-m5-mirrorless-digital-camera-with-ef-m-18-150mm-lens-kit.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a></li>
</ul>
<p> </p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## infared (Nov 14, 2016)

I can see that the pre-release of this user manual has really excited a LOT of people.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 14, 2016)

I read thru the sections about EOS Utility and remote Tethering.

Unfortunately, it does not allow Remote Tethering to a computer vis USB cable. It does tether via Wi-Fi to a tablet / Smart Phone, but I've found that to be pretty worthless. Its too slow and unreliable for me.

I was hoping that Canon finally added the capability in the M5.


----------



## Khufu (Nov 14, 2016)

No video crop mode? I'll keep bringing the M2 along, I guess...


----------



## Etienne (Nov 14, 2016)

Khufu said:


> No video crop mode? I'll keep bringing the M2 along, I guess...



I was really disappointed about that as well. No 4K, I thought at least they would give video crop. The only really good feature about this camera is DPAF, and I'm starting to doubt that that's enough.


----------



## shoens (Nov 15, 2016)

I'm trying to figure out some of the flash features from the manual. I can't tell if the M5 can use the pop-up flash to control remote flash, nor can I tell if the M5 menu system can control an ST-E2 or ST-E3.

I also wonder about how the EVF responds to flash. EVFs give an exposure simulation and that's usually pretty handy. But when the scene will be illuminated entirely by flash, you want the EVF to show an artificially brighter scene. On the Canon 650D, for example, the LCD display will artificially brighten the scene with a Canon flash in the hot shoe (cool) but will show a black display in manual exposure mode to show that the ambient will be completely underexposed with a 3rd flash trigger for studio flash. No big deal with the 650D since it has an optical viewfinder.

Can anyone tell how the M5 handles the EVF?


----------



## hachu21 (Nov 16, 2016)

The Live exposure simulation can be disabled on the M5. So no more artificial compensation on the screen.
Since the M works always wide open, you should be able to frame your shot in studio with third party lighting.
I assume both screen and EVF behave the same way but it remains to be confirmed.


----------



## LDS (Nov 16, 2016)

shoens said:


> nor can I tell if the M5 menu system can control an ST-E2 or ST-E3.



The manual explicitly shows the ST-E3/-E2 as supported accessories. Menu flash options are from page 172 onward. I don't believe the on-board flash can control anything.

What I don't like is WiFi doesn't support FTP transfers. Relying on phone apps and web services is maybe too little for the camera price - and sometimes you don't want to send anything to remote servers outside your control.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Nov 19, 2016)

shoens said:


> I'm trying to figure out some of the flash features from the manual. I can't tell if the M5 can use the pop-up flash to control remote flash, nor can I tell if the M5 menu system can control an ST-E2 or ST-E3.
> 
> I also wonder about how the EVF responds to flash. EVFs give an exposure simulation and that's usually pretty handy. But when the scene will be illuminated entirely by flash, you want the EVF to show an artificially brighter scene. On the Canon 650D, for example, the LCD display will artificially brighten the scene with a Canon flash in the hot shoe (cool) but will show a black display in manual exposure mode to show that the ambient will be completely underexposed with a 3rd flash trigger for studio flash. No big deal with the 650D since it has an optical viewfinder.
> 
> Can anyone tell how the M5 handles the EVF?



I don't have a ST-E2 or ST-E3, can't say if it will work. But one can use the 90EX Speedlite or any other master capable speedlite. I just tried it with my M5.

regards
Frank


----------



## svensemann (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm also interested in the master function of the build in flash. I hear canon stuff talking about it as a 80D in a small body, but this function is not mentioned in the manual (couldn't find it. Maybe it is there?). Would be a nice to have, because I'm considering the M5 as a small body/system for documentary work...


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Nov 26, 2016)

unfortunately the build in flash has no master function. You need at least a 90EX.

regards
Frank


----------



## shoens (Nov 27, 2016)

Thanks for the helpful replies. I'm tempted by the M5 and am looking forward to detailed reviews when it's released.


----------

